# What size pipe would equal two 3/4 inch pipes?



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

So I have a well and currently 3/4" pipe running to 4 valve boxes, 2 in front and 2 in back. About 50' from the well it T's off to go 2 separate directions (front and back) so I'd like to run a larger pipe between the well and the T so that I can run front and back zones simultaneously. Would I be better off with one larger pipe or should I just run 2 pipes back to the well? I know the well can handle this because we already have a splitter at the well going to another building and we can run those at the same time as the others currently.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I would keep things simple and just upgrade the 3/4" to 1-1/4 or 1-1/2"

but to answer your question, 1-1/2" would be the same as 2 3/4"


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ballistic I don't think this is right.

The cross sectional area of a 3/4 is 0.5in^2.
Two 3/4 will have a total area of 1in^2.

A 1 1/2 pipe will have an area of 2in^2.
The pipe will need to be a little bit larger than 1in to get 1in^2. Like 1 1/8in.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Ballistic I don't think this is right.
> 
> The cross sectional area of a 3/4 is 0.5in^2.
> Two 3/4 will have a total area of 1in^2.
> ...


Thinking about it again, couldn't he just upgrade the main line to the T, then bush down the 1-1/4 T and keep the 2 3/4" lines (on the account there is no 1-1/8" pipe)


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

Thats my plan, upgrade the main line to the T, just trying to figure out what size for it. I could also just run 2 3/4 and not have a T at all. Just wondering if theres any advantage to one over the other.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I would run one line 1 1/4" pipe from the well to the tee. One 1 1/4" pipe will be have the capability of having a higher flow rate with a lower velocity then two 3/4" pipes. http://www.1728.org/flowrate.htm


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

You should do a flow test on the well to see what size you need before wasting a bunch of money.


----------

